# Conflicting advice on what is best to feed a rankins dragon



## Kymi (Apr 8, 2010)

I have only had my rankins dragon for about four days and am still pretty new to what to feed him. I know they are supposed to eat Greens, crickets (covered in either calci power or a vitamin power) and also that they can eat dragon feed/ pellets (dried food). However i seem to read/be told different things on how much and how often to feed them these different foods.

On a website i was told that they can eat all of the above on a daily basis.
On the back of a bag of the dragon feed/pellets it says only to feed the dragons crickets once a week as a treat.
And the shop i bought him from didn't say anything about the dragon feed/pellets. But to feed him greens and up to four crickets a day as he is still quite young.

I was just wondering if someone with a little more experience with this type of animal can give me some advice.

Thanks 
xx


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I can safely say that my dragons didnt bother with those pellet things. However I havent tried them recently. You should always give them the option of a bowl of veg. They are going to eat leaves etc in the wild so you can best replicate this with cabbage. If you look for a food sheet for iguanas you will be able to feed it everything from there. Sprinke it lightly with calcium.

My adults get Crickets, locusts, mealworms, and wax worms.

If yours are very small youngsters I can highly rcommend the green tops from cress. sprinkled with a little calcium


----------



## Kymi (Apr 8, 2010)

I have to admit, i put a bowl with a few pellets in yesterday, and he doesn't appear to have touched them. 
I feed him fresh dandelion leaves daily. Though he only seems to eat those if i hand feed them to him.
As he is only around 8 months old, he eats small brown crickets which he has no problem catching and eating.

Is there any particular cabbage you'd feed them?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Mainly white cabbage, some savoy, and occasionally red cabbage. The get sprouts, carrots, peas, beans etc chopped up together. If you give them wax worms, make sure you dont give them too many. They are the reptile equivallent of a Big Mac.


----------

